# Jewelescent FOTD (Picture Heavy!!!) **EDIT** TUTORIAL ADDED!



## ashley_v85 (Nov 26, 2006)

***EDIT***
I added a link to the tutorial for this in the Tutorials section. I tried to just post it there, but it had too many characters. So yeah...if you want to see it, it's up!!! Just go to the Tutorials section and you'll find it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I actually made a tutorial for this as I went, even though I had no idea how it was going to turn out...but I'm too lazy to put that together right now, so I'll do it tomorrow. 

Also, this is really picture heavy because, like I said, I was bored and had nothing better to do, haha. 


























I like that picture because it shows the blue mascara on the tips well. 

















Yeah...I'm a nerd. But I was bored!









My eyes look way green there. 









That is like my new favorite picture of me, haha. Well...favorite recent one, anyway. 

Eyes
Bare Canvas paint
Jadeye f/l
Shimmermoss e/s
Teal pigment
Carbon e/s
Vanilla pigment
Phloof! e/s
Blacktrack f/l
Peacocky glitterliner
Jewelmarine glitter
Fling brow pencil
Buttery/Blonde Taupe brow set
Fibre Rich mascara
Mythic Blue Zoomlash mascara

Face
Prep+Prime skin
Studio Fix Fluid in NC15
Studio Fix in NW15
Select Moisturecover in NC20
Physician's Formula yellow concealer
Strada blush
Dollymix blush
Pink Opal pigment

Lips
Spice l/l (I really need to buy some more lipliners. They always disappear though)
Sweetie l/s
Crystal Rose l/g
Pink Opal pigment

Well, I'm going to be a nerd and go play Final Fantasy now.


----------



## n_c (Nov 26, 2006)

You look beautiful...I cant wait to see that tutorial!


----------



## ashley_v85 (Nov 26, 2006)

Thank you!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll post it sometime tomorrow...afternoon to late afternoon, probably. I want to try to sleep in until AT LEAST noon, but preferably 1:00 because it's almost my last day of not having to work, haha. So yeah...I'm lazy. But I will post it sometime tomorrow.


----------



## Risser (Nov 26, 2006)

VERY GORGEOUS!!
I love your look


----------



## amoona (Nov 26, 2006)

omg i can't wait till my jewelescent comes in the mail now! it's gorgeous!


----------



## Luxurious (Nov 26, 2006)

this is one of my fav's from you. i really love the colors and you look great.


----------



## veilchen (Nov 26, 2006)

Fabulous, as always! Love how pretty the teals look with the pink lips!


----------



## Indigowaters (Nov 26, 2006)

You always make everything look so good! (and easy). I'd probably end up with glitter in my eyes, lol.


----------



## ben (Nov 26, 2006)

so hawt.
i can't wait to see the tutorial!


----------



## snowkei (Nov 26, 2006)

so pretty! love the green look !!!!so gorgeous!


----------



## spam_musubi_ (Nov 26, 2006)

pretty, i like your cheeks in this one. haha


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Nov 26, 2006)

Pretty, the lashes are awesome!


----------



## kimmy (Nov 26, 2006)

love this! makes me want some of that Jewelescent stuff


----------



## miss_amy (Nov 26, 2006)

Love it!


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Nov 26, 2006)

gorgeous !


----------



## MarniMac (Nov 26, 2006)

So cute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Your hair is looking good too.


----------



## Lalli (Nov 26, 2006)

u look wow
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 please post the tut i wana try this out


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Nov 27, 2006)

gorgeous


----------



## ashley_v85 (Nov 27, 2006)

Thanks!


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Nov 27, 2006)

Oooh very pretty!!  I love the way you did the glitter...gorgeous!!!


----------



## redambition (Nov 27, 2006)

i don't know how you do it.. but another amazing look.


----------



## Glitziegal (Nov 27, 2006)

Fantastic job.  I love the shapes you created here.  Looking forward to seeing the Tut so I can steal your application ideas *insert evil laugh here*  
Mwahahaha

Only joking, I could never me anywhere near as good as you.


----------



## ashley_v85 (Nov 27, 2006)

Thank you guys. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





And Glitziegal...whatever, yes you could!!


----------



## crazy4lex04 (Dec 30, 2006)

wow that is gorgeous! I just bought jewelmarine and I think I might just have to copy your ideas  :notworthy:


----------



## shlomit_mp (Dec 30, 2006)

beautyfull!
(and nice posters behind you.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Scintilla (Jan 1, 2007)

I love this! The colours are perfect for you and your application is just amazing.


----------



## NeonDollParts (Jan 1, 2007)

OMG I'd KILLLL for that necklace! ---> Scatterbrained


----------



## shabdebaz (Jan 2, 2007)

Gorgeous as usual!  The peacocky liner looks amazing.


----------



## AprilBomb (Jan 2, 2007)

oooooooooooooooo, that looks absolutely flawless! gorgeous.


----------



## Katja (Jan 2, 2007)

*I think this is one of your most flattering FOTDs.  I just love the colors on you.*


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Jan 3, 2007)

Gorgeous colours-i love the glitter along your lashes, makes your eyes look incredible!


----------



## le{danielle} (Jan 3, 2007)

This look makes me mad that i didn't get the glitter.
gourgeous!


----------



## fredsonic (Mar 7, 2007)

Great, love the lashes


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Mar 7, 2007)

Don't think I saw this the first time around. This look is gorgeous! I want to try it now :-D


----------



## ChristineLE24 (Mar 8, 2007)

Wow, I love that look. That is beautiful!


----------



## ashley_v85 (Mar 8, 2007)

Thanks guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I swear this is like...the official Bring Ashley's Old Posts Back Up week, haha. I keep seeing these old ones and it throws me off for a minute!

But thank you! I really liked this one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ohhhhhhhh how I miss being a blonde.


----------



## Ciara (Mar 8, 2007)

I love it...gorgeous as usual.

A Tut would be awesome..


----------

